# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Luck O' the Irish Contest . . .



## Kevin

And today, EVERYONE is Irish! But okay it's not really a "contest" it's a drawing. Sometime tomorrow I will give away at least a LFRB of wood to some lucky Irishman or Irishwoman. I say "at least" because I'm inviting all vendor's to also step up and offer a free box of wood (or a wood item) also. By "vendor" I'm referring to anyone who sells a good bit of wood. :DancingLeprechauns:

I don't want those of you who've only made a handful of sales to volunteer anything I'm talking to those who have made several or many hundreds and some thousands, and even you are being asked to volunteer of course nothing is mandatory at Wood Barter except wood addiction and pictures. Speaking of pictures I'll get some of the box I am offering later. I'll make up two boxes one for the turners and one for the flat workers and the winner gets to pick the box (yep, just one aren't I a meanie!). 
:kissmeimirish:

To select a winner I will use this random number generator. I did not know this when I chose this site to pick the numbers, but it is operated by an Irishman, out of Dublin Ireland! :irishpipe:

So, how do you get a number? Make a post and claim your lucky number. It cannot be any number unfortunately, it must be the number in an unbroken sequence or the random number generator cannot work - it might pick a number that is out of one of the broken ranges. So what that means is, whoever replies to this thread first will start the sequence. Let's start with the number 1! Just make a simple post saying something like "I'm Irish and I'm number 1!" The next Irishman will say "2!" etc. You don't have to say anything specific just giving examples but YOU MUST POST YOUR NUMBER, AND IT MUST BE IN SEQUENCE. 

***Vendors: If you want to donate a box of wood you are not eligible to win anything exept the satisfaction of giving. Just make a post here and instead of claiming a number, let us know you want to donate a box. At the end of the thread (and the thread ends at midnight central time - any posts after that are not eligible) I will count many boxes/items have been donated, and that's how many random numbers I will generate and that's how many winners we will have. If you specialize in expensive items such as stabilized scales or handles obviously you would not want to donate a box of them, but one or two pair. That's great! 

C'mon Woodaholics let's make this first giveaway a success!!!


:irishjig:

***In the case of an overseas winner, vendors reserve the right to downscale the size of the item/s to an approximate same value as that of the cost sending a box to a domestic winner, at the sole discretion of the vendor. I might call this _The Cody Clause_. Sorry Cody but sending a LFRB to Austrailia is quite high (has a 20 pound limit anyway).



.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So do I make a post here? and claim any number 0 thru 9? and claim a number like 7 or does there need to be more numbers?
Ok so I claim number 1
he he he me first!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> So do I make a post here?



Yes.




woodtickgreg said:


> ... and claim any number 0 thru 9? and claim a number like 7 or does there need to be more numbers?



You are number 1 (one). Edit your post to say "I'm number 1" or whatever. The next member to claim a number will be number 2, the n the 3rd member will claim number 3, and so on. Don't worry that we'll run out of numbers. There's a lot more numbers than we have members.


----------



## Mike1950

2 I am a mutt but I am sure there is a WEE little bit of Irish there with a last name of stafford.


----------



## greybeard

I am Irish and feeling lucky today. If my math is good I'd be Number 3 . :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## cabomhn

I'm number four!!


----------



## Kevin

mike1950 said:


> 2 I am a mutt but I am sure there is a WEE little bit of Irish there with a last name of stafford.



That would be _O'Stafford_ today, laddie. 


:irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry Sir O'Kevin O'Stafford it shall be.......  Hows is the knee?


----------



## txpaulie

LOL

I'm five!

I'm half Irish, got red-haired and freckled siblings!

I guess my half is from the waist down...:shout:

O'paulie


----------



## Kevin

mike1950 said:


> ..Hows is the knee?



Much better this morning actually. I'm not dancing any Irish jigs yet but getting around quite well. the ice pack and onslaught of ibuprofen have done me a good turn thanks for asking Mike. I mean O'Mike. 


:yes:


----------



## arkie

I'm "Scot-" Irish and I'm #6.


----------



## Kevin

arkie said:


> I'm "Scot-" Irish...



Scot-Irish here as well.


----------



## Dane Fuller

I'm number 7.
My mom is Irish & German. My dad was mostly Cherokee Indian. I don't know what that makes me other than a cur dog. I used to have a lot of red in my beard. It's all white now so you'll just have to trust me...


----------



## cabomhn

Dane Fuller said:


> I'm number 7.
> My mom is Irish & German. My dad was mostly Cherokee Indian. I don't know what that makes me other than a cur dog. I used to have a lot of red in my beard. It's all white now so you'll just have to trust me...



 

All of you guys have some sort of Irish roots! I'm Italian and Eastern European descent, not even close!!


----------



## JMC

I am O-JMC and 1/3 Irish. I am not getting rich here but I would like to offer a small FRB of pen and stopper blanks your choice of species that I have on hand. Maybe you can draw mine last as a constillation prize .


----------



## BassBlaster

Looks like I'm #8

I do have some Irish blood in me but not very much. My family is mostly hillbilly. Are there Irish hillbillies? lol.


----------



## CodyS

9 -thanks for the reminder... gotta learn to read instructions better! This is where women get the upper hand in this comp

Well I'm going to enter anyway... maybe if I win I can trade the box of timber for... a tool or something... :i_dunno:

EDIT: shipping could be less on something small...


----------



## BassBlaster

Dont forget your number Cody.


----------



## DKMD

I am number 10... My grandmother was an O'Daniel for Heaven's sake! Another German/Irish mix here... Perhaps that's why Dane and I seem to be deranged in such a similar way!:wacko1:


----------



## EricJS

DKMD said:


> I am number 10... My grandmother was an O'Daniel for Heaven's sake! Another German/Irish mix here... Perhaps that's why Dane and I seem to be deranged in such a similar way!:wacko1:



Guess that makes me # 11. Is that 11% Irish?


----------



## Daren

I waive any prize should my number - 12 - be picked, I just wanted to jump in this thread. I'm more Irish than I usually admit, most wouldn't believe me anyway I look more native American (I've been told) But I have roots in Ireland. Hey everyone is Irish today.


----------



## Dane Fuller

DKMD said:


> I am number 10... My grandmother was an O'Daniel for Heaven's sake! Another German/Irish mix here... Perhaps that's why Dane and I seem to be deranged in such a similar way!:wacko1:



Either that or it's the Ozark roots...


----------



## steve bellinger

Ok looks like i'm #13. and i'm also irish and german (whalen, Bellinger) but mostly hillbilly.


----------



## JMC

steve bellinger said:


> Ok looks like i'm #13. and i'm also irish and german (whalen, Bellinger) but mostly hillbilly.


I'm a little confused here because my mix is the same. So I guess the German and Irish were hooking up on the boat coming over then the offspring were getting kidnapped by the Hillbillies and Indians. Just a theory.


----------



## BangleGuy

I am # 14. German / Swedish / English / Scottish mutt. Happy Patty's Day, I better find some green to wear!


----------



## rtriplett

I must be 15. My mother's maiden name was Lirerly, which I think is Irish, and then a lot of German from the other side. I gave up turning. My wood addiction and box making issues are enough. Make my prize the flat work box please!


----------



## Vern Tator

I'm Green with envy, but probably not irish, however it's nice of the Irish to give us something to celebrate. like being Number 16


----------



## LoneStar

O'lonestar is #17 !


----------



## Kevin

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please: Ill take number 22   Cherokee, Scotish an a Little Irish :i_dunno:
> Roy



Roy you got to take number 18 - it has to be in sequence.


----------



## Mike1950

I don't know for sure but we might have been better named "wood Nuts" cause we sure all are...................


----------



## wood128

I am Irish ....maybe.........I am number 19


----------



## Kevin

wood128 said:


> I am Irish ....maybe.........I am number 6



You're Irish alright. Hitting the green beer a little early there laddie you missed 3 whole pages you are number 19. :rofl2:


:greenbeer:


----------



## Kevin

Ha I see you noticed it as I was typing.


----------



## bearmanric

I guess i'm 20 i think. Rick


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> I will put up a small box of Blue Mahoe



Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## JMC

Joe Rebuild said:


> I will put up a small box of Blue Mahoe



OOH OOH I want a # (WTG Rob)


----------



## chippin-in

Im not sure if Im #21 or not. 20 was the last number I saw

robert


----------



## Kevin

chippin-in said:


> Im not sure if Im #21 or not. 20 was the last number I saw
> 
> robert



Yes you're 21 - next contestant will be number 22. Calling 22 . . . number 22 . . . . do I hear 23 after that? 



:eat_popcorn:


----------



## kweinert

I'm irish and I'm #22.

Actually am a bit Irish from my Dad's side. A small bit, but it's enough :)

Thanks for doing this Kevin.

Maybe I'll get real lucky - I got my vehicle today so I'll have a way of getting the box home :)

What does it say that one of the criteria for the vehicle was that I'd be able to haul wood in it? Ended up with a 2008 Jeep Patriot, lots of room in the back :)


----------



## greenmtnguy

I can spell Irish and I am #23


----------



## hardtwist

24 is a good number....and a big thanks to all the donating vendors!


----------



## jteagle6977

hey all hope the best of luck too all.
I will be 24 today (wishful thinking)


----------



## David Van Asperen

#26 sounds good to this Irishman for a day. Thanks, Dave


----------



## meridian

O said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if Im #21 or not. 20 was the last number I saw
> 
> robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you're 21 - next contestant will be number 22. Calling 22 . . . number 22 . . . . do I hear 23 after that?
> 
> 
> 
> :eat_popcorn:
Click to expand...


Yes I am 22, thanks for the cool giveaway...........


----------



## Daren

meridian said:


> Yes I am 22, thanks for the cool giveaway...........



Unless I lost count, you are 27


.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

HI...............I'M A WOOD ADDICT AND I'M NUMBER 28 :shout::shout:


----------



## cabomhn

Some St. Patrick's day facts for you guys!

Link

Thought I would share!


----------



## turner.curtis

So I reckon I will jump in as number 29. Thanks.


----------



## jxmcguire1

guess i'm 30 for a day . . .


----------



## Mandolin

I hereby claim number 31


----------



## davelindgren

I'll be 32, my IQ.
Irish, Scottish, German and Swedish. My Great Grandfather came from Ireland when no more Irish immigrants were allowed. He snuck in through Canada by taking the name Johnson.


----------



## davebug

I guess that makes me 33 :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Admin

O said:


> ..... Speaking of pictures I'll get some of the box I am offering later. I'll make up two boxes one for the turners and one for the flat workers and the winner gets to pick the box ...
> .



 I still have a couple minutes.


----------



## Kevin

Going to taken a nap now. Someone call me in six hours if you have my number and let's have some . . .. :morning1:


----------



## jasontg99

I think I will claim #34.


----------



## lizardlady

Lol, and my number is a day late & about half a buck short (4:43am & past deadline)! Hope everybody had a great St Patty's day & you are all back in your nests, safe & sound.


----------



## Kevin

Okay looks like we have 33 contestants vying for the following prizes:


*A large flat rate box *of Flame Boxelder turning blanks or flat work boards or a mix thereof.
*A small flat rate box* of assorted pen blanks from member JMC.
*A small box *of Blue Mahoe donated by the Rebuild's

I'm not showing pictures because the winner gets to have the wood custom cut by me to his/her specifications, after which time I will show the wood to everyone. 

So at this time I will hop over the random number generator and select the options that will give me three random numbers between one and thirty three inclusive. I will take screen shots showing the time stamp and numbers. The numbers will be sequentially assigned to the prizes in the order they were offered. 

For this example I will use numbers outside the range of the numbers we have. So for example if the generator gives us the following three numbers in this order - 78, 44, and 81 then 78 would win the large flat rate box of FBE, 44 would win the small flat rate box of pen blanks, and 81 would win the small box of Blue Mahoe. This keeps it entirely out of my hands as to the decision of who gets what box. So here goes . . . 




:eat_popcorn:


----------



## Kevin

Here is the screenshot showing how I set the machine up . . . . 

[attachment=3157]

And the winners are! (drum roll please) . . . . . . . . 


[attachment=3158]

So congrats are in order for (and in this order)

wood128 (LFRB FBE)

cabomhn (SFRB pen blanks)

jxmcguire1 (small box Blue Mahoe)




Thank you all for your participation and to the generous vendors who made it possible. :clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Mike1950

WHAT, we don't get a long tall blonde in a slinky dress spinning a wheel- whats the deal here-I know back to my hole..................................


----------



## Kevin

Sorry Mike I didn't make it by the dry cleaners Friday.


----------



## LoneStar

Congrats to the lucky dogs that won 
That was pretty cool Kevin.


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks for the St. Patty's Day fun! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mike1950

Yes congrats to the winners and to those that contributed the prizes Thank You.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Sorry Mike I didn't make by the dry cleaners Friday.



I'm suing! Not because I didn't win a prize… I'm suing because Kevin made cereal milk come out of my nose!(Insert emoticon with milk coming from space between the eyes and mouth since none of them have noses).

Seriously, thanks to the folks who donated the prizes and to Kevin for not wearing that dress. A random thanks to the random number generator as well… What would we do without it?


----------



## steve bellinger

congrats to all the winners and you guys that put this on.


----------



## cabomhn

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Congrads to all the winners I think we all are this forum is like family an put the dress on the old corger Mike   but all that contribuited an to Kevin he has a way about him to bring people together  an Mike its still winter there back to the cave an protect all that BEautiful Wal-Nut :hookup: . Thanks again Kevin
> Roy



Woohoo! I knew I was feeling lucky yesterday! 

Thanks so much for hosting this competition Kevin as well as thanks to JMC and the Rebuilds for also putting up some prizes! You guys are great. 

- Matt


----------



## Kevin

wood128 said:


> I am Irish ....maybe.........I am number 19



No maybe. You're lucky! PM your address and I'll . . . . :hookup:



Congrats and thanks for playing.


----------



## Vern Tator

So much wood, So little time. A great event, Thanks Kevin and congrats to the winners. This is probably the universes way to telling me I don't need any more wood right now, but I still want more, I may be *addicted* to wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Congratulations to all the winners! Thanks Kev for all the fun! what a great forum and group of people we have here. I don't know what I'm more addicted to wood or this place and all the friends I have made here!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Thanks to those that donated and congrats to the winners!


----------



## JMC

cabomhn said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :morning2: Congrads to all the winners I think we all are this forum is like family an put the dress on the old corger Mike   but all that contribuited an to Kevin he has a way about him to bring people together  an Mike its still winter there back to the cave an protect all that BEautiful Wal-Nut :hookup: . Thanks again Kevin
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! I knew I was feeling lucky yesterday!
> 
> Thanks so much for hosting this competition Kevin as well as thanks to JMC and the Rebuilds for also putting up some prizes! You guys are great.
> 
> - Matt
Click to expand...

Congratulations Matt, since you are working on your humidor if you wood prefer I could fill the box with several thins (cut-offs from the pen and stopper blanks) that you may be able to use for inlay and splines. Your choice.
Congrats to others too.:greenbeer:


----------



## cabomhn

JMC said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :morning2: Congrads to all the winners I think we all are this forum is like family an put the dress on the old corger Mike   but all that contribuited an to Kevin he has a way about him to bring people together  an Mike its still winter there back to the cave an protect all that BEautiful Wal-Nut :hookup: . Thanks again Kevin
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! I knew I was feeling lucky yesterday!
> 
> Thanks so much for hosting this competition Kevin as well as thanks to JMC and the Rebuilds for also putting up some prizes! You guys are great.
> 
> - Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Matt, since you are working on your humidor if you wood prefer I could fill the box with several thins (cut-offs from the pen and stopper blanks) that you may be able to use for inlay and splines. Your choice.
> Congrats to others too.:greenbeer:
Click to expand...


Hey that would be great! Really anything, I'm not too picky!!!


----------



## lizardlady

Just wanted to say that it was really really nice of you guys to donate wood for the giveaway. Congrats to the winners. I have mixed emotions about Kevin not making it to the dry cleaners, but I think it's better for all of us that he didn't get there,


----------



## bearmanric

Congradution to the winners. This a fun place. Thank's Kevin. Rick


----------



## wood128

Look what arrived on my doorstep a few days ago !!!!! Beautiful box elder........Thanks a bunch Kevin. 
Joe


----------



## Kevin

wood128 said:



> Look what arrived on my doorstep a few days ago !!!!! Beautiful box elder........Thanks a bunch Kevin.
> Joe



My pleasure, thanks for playing.


----------



## Mike1950

Thank you Kevin- that was a fun day-and very generous of the sellers that provided prizes....................


----------



## Kevin

I think I had more fun than anyone - I'm trying to think of something to do next. 



:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I think I had more fun than anyone - I'm trying to think of something to do next.
> 
> 
> 
> :scratch_one-s_head:



hey kevin ill put a couple more peter maxes in your box for your contest thanks dave


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had more fun than anyone - I'm trying to think of something to do next.
> 
> 
> 
> :scratch_one-s_head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey kevin ill put a couple more peter maxes in your box for your contest thanks dave
Click to expand...



Dave thanks for the offer! Set them aside and you can send them out whenever we do the next contest and have a winner - that way they only cost shipping once. Thanks for the donation! Now we got to come up with the next theme - I have an idea I'm working on . . . . . . . 





:stirthepot:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> I have been keeping an eye out for another unusual tree for another "name that tree contest"  The last one went on for awhile until Wade finally pinned down the silk floss tree _Chorisia speciosa_



I do like that idea, but I'm mainly interested in something everyone can participate in. Many members do not have much of a chance at tree ID. 

Any contest I run officially will be something that everyone has even odds on. 

You can run your own contests too though I am cool with that, and I will be happy to donate wood also.


----------



## cabomhn

Kevin,

It would be kind of cool to have a project of the month competition, or something similar. This wouldn't be for prizes, just for pride and fun 

It could go something like, submissions for a particular month would have to be turned in to admins (you) by "x" date, and then members could vote on it for a period of time after the deadline, and a winner would be announced? It would be a kinda neat way to bring people to show off their work who might normally not post things.


----------



## cabomhn

I got my package in the mail from JMC the other day, well the school actually got in on the 23rd, but they obviously lost it for a few days, haha. But the wood looks great!

[attachment=3702]

I love all the colors, these will definitely be put to some good use. Thanks again!!

- Matt


----------

